# JMX MBean für JBoss 4.2.2



## nocturn (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich habe eine MBean die nicht eingetragen wird.

Eingetragen wird die MBean werden durch:
/WEB-INF/jboss-service.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<server>
  <mbean code="xxx.BlaConfiguration" name="xxx.BlaOnline:service=BlaOnline">
  </mbean>
</server>
[/XML]

Die Implementierung:

```
package xxx;
import xxx;
public class BlaConfiguration implements BlaConfigurationMBean {
public String getHello(){return "Hello!";};
}
```

Das Interface:

```
package xxx;
import xxx;
public interface BlaConfigurationMBean {
public abstract String getHello();
}
```

Muss doch nirgends sonst was eingetragen werden! 
Oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## gex (26. Mai 2009)

Falls noch aktuell: Denke die Konfiguration passt so (bin zwar kein JBoss Pro oder sonst was...).

Was ist denn das Resultat? Kannst du via JMX eine Verbindung zum JBoss aufbauen (bspw. mittels VisualVM + JMX Plugin)? Ansonsten müsstes du evtl. noch den JMX Connector, oder wie der sich bei JBoss nennt konfigurieren.


----------



## nocturn (26. Mai 2009)

gex hat gesagt.:


> Falls noch aktuell: Denke die Konfiguration passt so (bin zwar kein JBoss Pro oder sonst was...).
> 
> Was ist denn das Resultat? Kannst du via JMX eine Verbindung zum JBoss aufbauen (bspw. mittels VisualVM + JMX Plugin)? Ansonsten müsstes du evtl. noch den JMX Connector, oder wie der sich bei JBoss nennt konfigurieren.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich etwas bei JBoss konfigurieren muss damit er MBeans an nimmt.

Ich benutze nur das JConsole-Servlet von JBoss (jconsole.war osä.). 
Kann es daran liegen das mein eigenes Projekt als .WAR-Datei deployt wird?


----------



## gex (27. Mai 2009)

Ist denn auf der Konsole zu sehen, dass das MBean geladen wird?

Ich weiss einfach, dass man bei Tomcat noch jmx properties setzen muss, damit dieser mittels JMX Client darauf zugreifen kann (erfordert Port Öffnung).


----------



## nocturn (27. Mai 2009)

Auf der Konsole ist nix zu sehen. Egal welches Loglevel.


----------

